# Meet Princess P



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

Meet Princess Pixie, the chi-pom, who I've had for a few days now. She's so small and cute! And not a little bit yappy. In fact, she's so chilled out that she sleeps next to the cat even though she's not even seen a cat let alone lived with one before. Princess P is one years old. I'm having fun training her. She came to me part pad trained but has done really well by asking to go out now when she needs the toilet. The cat helps as she is following him and copying what he does. Billy isn't at all threatened by her. He seemed to be puzzled by Princess P when she first came but now play fights with her and sleeps next to her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

She's a beauty  Congratulations!

Em
xx


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Smunchkin. She is smunchable................Smunch.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh shes lush


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OH MY WORD!! what a dinky little dandy!! stunning baby


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

:lol: I keep coming back to look at her :lol:

Her face reminds me so much of Bumb. I hope you stay around and post more photos of her as she grows up - be lovely to see how her coat develops

Em
xx


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations she is very sweet


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh, she is beautifull! bless her.


----------



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I will be posting more photos soon  I can't stop taking photos of her. I need to give her a bath and get her to a grooming parlor soon I think. I cut her matted hair off the back of her ears - her ex-owners brushed her regularly and looked after her but obviously forgot about her hair near her ears :tongue_smilie:

They got told by their vets she was the right weight but what I suspected was confirmed by my vets - she is underweight. So I've put her on a high-quality wet food as well as her dry food to get her to her ideal weight which won't take long as she's not underweight by much. She was going to be a breeding dog but her owners, very responsibly I thought, decided she was too small and with a baby on the way it would be difficult so I had her. They weren't doing it for the money and decided as she wasn't trained like there other dog (a teacup male Chihuahua) it was best to give her to a home where she will have regular walks and attention.  They admitted making the mistake of treating her like a baby when she was younger but most owners of toy/teacup/small breeds are guilty of this  (Including me  in the past) but I feel she'd be no trouble training up as she's so young.

I'm so glad I spotted her and was successful in being her new owner.
She loved running round the park with me today. She's now asleep as she's had two hours fun running round playing and sunbathing haha. She's highly intelligent, like most Chihuahua's, and I've only had the two accidents while she's been here. I love her little face and it's so cute when she wags her tail and her back legs go side to side too. Post some more pics soon.


----------

